# Тренажеры восстановление грыжи



## AvdeevAnd (25 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте, хотел узнать у тех кто сталкивался с похожей проблемой.
Сейчас в продаже есть море тренажеров для спорта, велотренажеры, гребные тренажеры, и так далее. Из выше сказанного следует вопрос: Какие из тренажеров можно применять, и при этом реабилитировать грыжу диска L5-S1? Ну, например есть велотренажер, он бывает для здоровых людей, по подобию велосипеда, и для тех, у кого травма позвоночника, с сиденьем, выполненым в стиле офисного кресла со спинкой. Так вот еще один вопрос, можно ли использовать гребной тренажер? При грыже диска L5-S1 без вреда для организма. И поможет ли он (гребной тренажер) сохранить оставшееся здоровье, и реабилитировать мышцы тела.


----------



## nuwa (25 Ноя 2010)

AvdeevAnd написал(а):


> реабилитировать грыжу диска L5-S1?





> Тренажеры восстановление грыжи


Всё же, наверное, с точностью до наоборот?neaumnik


----------

